# Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2007)

IC11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي

كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي التي يمارسها معي أمام الجميع، وذلك يسبب لي الحرج ويجعلني مكتئبة لأنها على أشياء تافهة؟


+ بالطبع فإن العصبية هي نوع من عدم المقدرة على التحكم في ردود الأفعال، وهي تسيء لصورة الإنسان العصبي نفسه، ولا تحل المشاكل بل تعقدها في أغلب الأحيان.. ومع ذلك فإن التعامل مع عصبية الزوج يستلزم أولا وقبل كل شيء محاولة التعرف على أسبابها، ليس فقط أسبابها الظاهرية بل أسبابها الخفية والحقيقية، فقد لا تكون تلك الأشياء التي تقولين عنها إنها تافهة هي السبب الحقيقي وراء عصبيته أمام الناس، وأيضا ما تعتبرينه أنت أمورا تافهة قد لا يكون كذلك!
+ يمكنك التفاهم مع زوجك في هدوء بينكما وحدكما للتعرف على الأسباب الكامنة في نفسيته وتضايقه بطريقة أكثر عمقا.. قد يكون السبب مشاكل غير معلنة في علاقتكما.. قد يكون طريقة ملابسك أو كلامك أمام الآخرين.. قد يكون السبب مشاكل في محيط عمل الزوج أو ظروف مالية تضيق عليه ولا تعرفينها..

+ يمكنك أيضا التدرب على التعامل مع عصبيته ومقابلة ملاحظاته العصبية بطريقة لا تسمح بتصعيد الأمور أمام الناس.. مقابلة الانفعال بانفعال مقابل سواء كان ذلك الانفعال المقابل بالكلمات أو حتى بتعبيرات الوجه، يزيد الأمور تعقيدا.. ولا تنسي قول الكتاب : ”اَلْجَوَابُ اللَّيِّنُ يَصْرِفُ الْغَضَبَ وَالْكَلاَمُ الْمُوجِعُ يُهَيِّجُ السَّخَطَ“(أم15 : 1).. وتذكري دائما أن مثل هذه المواقف أمام الناس في الغالب تسيء إلى صورتكما كأسرة معا، ولا تسيء إليك أنت أو لزوجك فقط.
+ بشيء من الصبر والتدريب والفهم المتبادل كل منكما لشخصية الآخر، على خلفية معرفة أسباب العصبية ومحاولة حلها، يمكن لمشكلتك أن تجد الحل ولو بالتدريج.. إذا استمرت المشكلة بلا تحسن، يمكنك بالطبع أخذ مشورة أب اعترافك، الذي ربما يوجهك للاستفادة من جلسات المشورة المسيحية التي أدخلتها بعض الكنائس القبطية ضمن خدماتها للأسرة، ومنها كنيستنا.. ولا تنسي دور الصلاة وعلاقتك الشخصية عموما مع الله، حيث يزيدك اقترابك من الله حكمة وفهما ومقدرة على الاحتمال والتعامل مع المواقف الصعبة، ويبعد عنك روح الاكتئاب مهما كانت المنغصات الخارجية.. وتذكري أيضا أن الرب يستطيع أن يحول القلوب ويغير النفوس و ”غَيْرُ الْمُسْتَطَاعِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ مُسْتَطَاعٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ“(لو18 : 27)..​


----------



## mrmr120 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

ميرسى ياكاندى للموضوع المهم دة
فعلا كل الزوجات بتعانى من العصبية بتاعت ازواجهم 
وبرضو الراجل بيعانوا من عصبية زوجاتهم 
فا فى الحلتين بتحصل مشاكل فا لازم فعلا الامور متتعقدش 
ميرسى ياقمر​


----------



## sara2003 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

*هل ممكن بصلاه يتغير الزوج العصبي؟*


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



mrmr120 قال:


> ميرسى ياكاندى للموضوع المهم دة
> فعلا كل الزوجات بتعانى من العصبية بتاعت ازواجهم
> وبرضو الراجل بيعانوا من عصبية زوجاتهم
> فا فى الحلتين بتحصل مشاكل فا لازم فعلا الامور متتعقدش
> ميرسى ياقمر​



ميرسى يا مرموره 

يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



sara2003 قال:


> *هل ممكن بصلاه يتغير الزوج العصبي؟*



الصلى بايمان

اكيد كل شىء بيتحل

شكراااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

الحمدلله مافهوش الصفة دى 

لكن الموضوع حلو و مهم جدآ 

اهو يمكن فى المستقبل يبقى كدا محدش عارف هههههههههه

شكرآ حبيبتى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حيات اسرتك و يعوضك​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الحمدلله مافهوش الصفة دى
> 
> لكن الموضوع حلو و مهم جدآ
> 
> ...



يا حببتى اللى معاه واحده زيك

مش ممكن يبقى عصبى ابدا

ربنا يسعدك يا قمر وتجيبلنا يوسف​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

ميرسى يا كاندى يا قمر

صليلى كتييييييير ربنا يدينى يوسف​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى يا كاندى يا قمر
> 
> صليلى كتييييييير ربنا يدينى يوسف​



يارب يارب يارب 

فراشتنا الجميله تجيبلنا يوسف

ونعمله سبوع محصلش فى المنتدى

ونعمله عضو  صغير​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة عضو صغير 

يا رب يا كاندى​


----------



## أرزنا (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

سلام المسيح

شكرا لك


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

شكراااااااااا لمشاركتك 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nashat2005 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

طيب لو الموضوع بالعكس الزوج يعمل ايه امام عصبية زوجته


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



nashat2005 قال:


> طيب لو الموضوع بالعكس الزوج يعمل ايه امام عصبية زوجته



بنفس الطريقه اللى بتعامل عصبيه الزوج

مفيش اختلاف


الزوجه كمان محتاجه المعامله الحلوه  والحنيه والكلمه الحلوه​


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

انا هسيبة وامشى :yahoo:​


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



nashat2005 قال:


> طيب لو الموضوع بالعكس الزوج يعمل ايه امام عصبية زوجته


هما قلمين هيظبطوا الدنيا :gy0000:​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



ميرنا قال:


> انا هسيبة وامشى :yahoo:​



عين العقل يا ميرنا​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



ميرنا قال:


> هما قلمين هيظبطوا الدنيا :gy0000:​




ليه العدوانيه دى يا ميرنا

الضرب ممنوع تحت اى ظرف​


----------



## ميرنا (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> عين العقل يا ميرنا​


عين العقل ايه يا كاندى اسيبة وامشى معناه انو مجنون وبيكلم نفسة وعصبيتة هتزيد انا استنى لما يخلص اللى جواه وامشى :smil13:​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*

ربنا معاكى يا فراشة وزى مقال كندى هنخلية سبوع محصلش 
تعليق:الست لازم مهما كان زوجها هى تستحمل العصبية لان 
الراجلة لما بتتنرفز ياساتر 
لكن:لازم يعرف ان لو الوضع انعكس يتر يكون كويس 
احنا ربنا ربطنا برباط محبة مش بهدلة
المحبة هى كل شىء ربنا يبارك حياة الكل​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



ميرنا قال:


> عين العقل ايه يا كاندى اسيبة وامشى معناه انو مجنون وبيكلم نفسة وعصبيتة هتزيد انا استنى لما يخلص اللى جواه وامشى :smil13:​



مش مجنون يا ميرنا لتفادى اى مشكله 

او بمعنى اصح علشان لو مشكله متكبرش​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: Ic11  كيف أتعامل مع عصبية زوجي*



ايرينى جورج قال:


> ربنا معاكى يا فراشة وزى مقال كندى هنخلية سبوع محصلش
> تعليق:الست لازم مهما كان زوجها هى تستحمل العصبية لان
> الراجلة لما بتتنرفز ياساتر
> لكن:لازم يعرف ان لو الوضع انعكس يتر يكون كويس
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا يا ايرينى على كلامك الجميل

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------

